# FREE Nikon M223 Scope Mount April-May 2011



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

No April fools here, fellas!

Free Nikon M223 Mount!!!

Here's a first impression writeup on the M223 scope series too from HausofGuns.com

http://www.hausofguns.com/2011/02/11/nikon-m223-ar-15-turret-scope-first-impressions/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Eric and great review. Tom BTW on my way to check the new SOG II


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Eric and great review. Tom BTW on my way to check the new SOG II


SWEET! You're the 2nd one today whose told me they're gonna look at the Twitch II


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Me too...I have been thinking it was time to set up my AR and this fits the bill. Thank you Eric. Brian


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

UMM ! I'm gonna take a look at their scopes again, the free mount is a great deal. I have plans to do another AR build. Thanks ebbs. BTW we miss your everyday postings here.[little yellow guy sniffing back tears]


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys,just wondering. What's the difference on these scopes to a standard scope rifle. I know zilch about AR's. Tom


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Hey guys,just wondering. What's the difference on these scopes to a standard scope rifle. I know zilch about AR's. Tom


Hey Tom,

The M223 scope mount is intended to get the scope off the top rail of the AR high enough to clear the forend which generally protrudes a bit higher than the picatinny flat top. Follow?

The M223 scope is designed even more specifically for the .223 remignton round with a 55 grain polymer tipped bullet. It comes in a standard Nikoplex crosshair or a BDC drop compensating reticle. On top of that, there are pre-set turrets to exactly calculate bullet drop and impact at distances out to 600 yards.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool. Was looking for a new scope for a new toy I'm picking up next week and was just curious. Thanks for the heads ups Eric !! Tom


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> The M223 scope mount is intended to get the scope off the top rail of the AR high enough to clear the forend which generally protrudes a bit higher than the picatinny flat top. Follow?
> 
> The M223 scope is designed even more specifically for the .223 remignton round with a 55 grain polymer tipped bullet. It comes in a standard Nikoplex crosshair or a BDC drop compensating reticle. On top of that, there are pre-set turrets to exactly calculate bullet drop and impact at distances out to 600 yards.


Good description ebbs, it also raises the scope enough that your average guy can get a good cheek weld. This particular mount also has a 20MOA incline to give a better use of your scopes adjustment limits.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good description ebbs, it also raises the scope enough that your average guy can get a good cheek weld. This particular mount also has a 20MOA incline to give a better use of your scopes adjustment limits.


More importantly in my opinion, it cantilevers it out over the fore end so a guy can get decent eye relief. On an AR, that's an absolute necessity.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's another one I didn't think of. Nothing worse than getting smacked by a scope in the face !! Tom


----------

